# Painted Basement Ceiling Question



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

You mean paint all the floor joists, subfloor, wires and pipes?

Why not build soffits and drywall it or put up a drop ceiling? Or, are you talking about painting a drop ceiling? Or painting drywall? What is it?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I am talking about painting the joists, ductwork, etc. The basement from floor to ceiling is only 6'8". Anything on the ceiling would take up head room. I've considered a dropped ceiling but decided I didn't want the hassle or the loss of space.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I would visit your local Benjamin Moore dealer and see what they recommend. For that look you could go w/o primer I would think. Flat black or dark gray is what I usually see when this is done. You likely would want to spray it. Buy a Wagner power painter or rent a commercial airless from your paint supplier. Don't go to Lowes or home cheapo for recommendations or paint.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Curious....What is wrong with Lowes or Home Depot?


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Home depot paint has a very bad track record. 
See http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=867

I'm not sure what Lowes' store brand is. Point is you will get much better results with less frustration and will also minimize the number of required coats if you use a good quality paint. It will save you time and money in the long run.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have had good luck with interior and exterior paint from Behr, but I will agree with one thing...the Behr ceiling paint is pathetic. It is horrible at coverage. Nothing like painting a 10 ft ceiling twice.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Brik said:


> I would visit your local Benjamin Moore dealer and see what they recommend. For that look you could go w/o primer I would think. Flat black or dark gray is what I usually see when this is done. You likely would want to spray it. Buy a Wagner power painter or rent a commercial airless from your paint supplier. Don't go to Lowes or home cheapo for recommendations or paint.


2nd this opinion. Go with Ben Moore or Sherwin Williams.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

cibula11 said:


> I am talking about painting the joists, ductwork, etc. The basement from floor to ceiling is only 6'8". Anything on the ceiling would take up head room. I've considered a dropped ceiling but decided I didn't want the hassle or the loss of space.


A drop ceiling will really only cost you about an inch below the lowest point. If you have anything hanging real low you can frame and sheetrock around it to keep the bulk of the ceiling higher. 
Aside from that, what they said. Get a good quality paint and spray, just be carefull not to paint anything that shouldn't be painted.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

There are 2 sets of HVAC ducting in the space. Do you really think that if I put a drop ceiling in, I would have enough head room. So, basically we're talking 6'6" with the ceiling and then subtract another 1 inch or so when we put our flooring down. I know I can do a lot of things with furniture and decoration to make the room look taller, but I don't want to spend the time and money with a drop ceiling if painting will give the best effect. FYI, the space will likely be used as a playroom, tv room, or possibly a bedroom in another area once we add an egress window. We were also thinking of using rubber flooring like they use in gyms. Anyone seen or done this?


----------



## ob569 (Feb 9, 2007)

*question*

I too am going to paint my ceiling (joists, pipes, etc) I do have one concern though. I insulated the two walls facing the outside(I am in a townhouse), and they will be covered with drywall. But, above where the drywall will stop, between the floor joists, there are small squares of insulation exposed. I want to cover those up so as not to get dust from the insulation or any particles of any type in the living space. I bought 1/8" thin underlayment type wood that i was hoping to cut into small rectangles and place up in between the joists covering the insulation. However, the stupid floor joists are uneven and it is going to be very hard to cut the small panels to fit right, not to mention this wood is hard to cut cause its so thin anyways. ANyone that painted their ceilings do anything about this? Or anyone have any ideas as to what I can use to cover these areas that wont take a surveyor to measure and cut these panels to the right size? Thanks in advance


----------



## cashher (May 4, 2011)

cibula11 said:


> There are 2 sets of HVAC ducting in the space. Do you really think that if I put a drop ceiling in, I would have enough head room. So, basically we're talking 6'6" with the ceiling and then subtract another 1 inch or so when we put our flooring down. I know I can do a lot of things with furniture and decoration to make the room look taller, but I don't want to spend the time and money with a drop ceiling if painting will give the best effect. FYI, the space will likely be used as a playroom, tv room, or possibly a bedroom in another area once we add an egress window. We were also thinking of using rubber flooring like they use in gyms. Anyone seen or done this?


Hi -
We are just starting a basement project like the one you did. I am weighing what kind of paint finish to use on the ceiling & walls which will also include lines & HVAC. What did you end up with? Our ceiling is low, with HVAC ducts @ 7-1/2 ft. I am thinking light colors like cream or beige to reflect the minimal light, but don't want dust to show all the time. ?? 

Also, we're thinking to seal the concrete floor (some ground moisture comes through but no actual water) with a product like redguard, then cover it with a rubberized subfloor system. Any feedback from your project?

So glad there are postings like yours to refer to when doing a project like this!


----------

